# HCG & HPT



## hanajohn (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I had insemination on 5 April, and pregnyl 2000iu on 11 April.  I took a HPT on 13/4, and it was strong positive. I took another one on 14/4, and the line became very very light. This morning (15/4) I took a test again, and the line was much darker than yesterday's and slightly lighter than the first test.  Do you think it's still from the pregnyl on the 11th? Please share your opinions. Thanks!!!!


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Hana

I'm no expert but i don't think the HCG will be out of your system fully yet. The average lady will 'expel' about 1000iu per day so it could very well be out of your system but i'd wait a couple of days just to be sure  
I didn't have IUI but with my IVF they made me wait 16 days after egg collection (so 17 post trigger) to test. 
You need to give the embies enough time to produce HCG so it can be picked up by the test.

Try to remain positive 

Becca x

P.S. you might find this useful...

http://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#44

/links


----------

